# BMQ for July 2011



## CDBoych

Just joined this site (although I've been ghosting for months), and thought as my first post, I would start up a thread for those heading off to CFLRS for 9 July 2011.

I just received an email last week letting me know I'd finally be doing my BMQ then.

I am an NCM-SEP student in the Okanagan, entering as a Naval Weapons Tech, have no idea what happens after basic (I asked what courses, where, and when, and was told "You'll find out.  Welcome to the military."), and couldn't be more excited, and couldn't be less stoked on the waiting!

Has anyone else received word that they have been loaded on this course?


----------



## Booty22

Nope, I didnt think you'd get notified by an email.

Good luck And train steadily now until BMQ


----------



## Achillies47

Booty22 said:
			
		

> Nope, I didnt think you'd get notified by an email.
> 
> Good luck And train steadily now until BMQ



I was also notified to call the cfrc office by email for a job offer. However, I'll be there July 4th.


----------



## Booty22

Achillies47 said:
			
		

> I was also notified to call the cfrc office by email for a job offer. However, I'll be there July 4th.




Sweet, good luck.


----------



## ayo23

CDBoych said:
			
		

> Just joined this site (although I've been ghosting for months), and thought as my first post, I would start up a thread for those heading off to CFLRS for 9 July 2011.



Do you mean you're arriving at CFLRS on July 9th ... but starting on the 11th?


----------



## motox

Stacked said:
			
		

> I'm starting BMQ July 11th as a Sonar Op. :]  Taking the train July 9th. Swearing in June 21st.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT.



Congrats Stacked!!!  Glad to see that you finally have a BMQ date!


----------



## Booty22

Stacked said:
			
		

> I'm starting BMQ July 11th as a Sonar Op. :]  Taking the train July 9th. Swearing in June 21st.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT.


. 

Awesome bud!  Hope to run into you at BMQ or later in our career! Good luck


----------



## Dou You

Congrats everyone! Maybe see you around the Mega. Cheers.


----------



## NikiVL

I got a call yesterday saying that my interview had expired but my job offer for naval communicator was sitting there and I am to call in this Thursday and do my interview again. As soon as I do my interview again I will be told my BMQ date, kinda sounds like I might be with you July 2011's. My Recruiting office is out of Kingston as well Stacked...so we must be kinda close in location.

   Looking forward to Thursday...


----------



## NikiVL

Yah I am calling in Thursday morning at 9am.

 I am from Belleville, so just a little down the 401.


----------



## wson

Good luck alll, hopefully you guys get the 4th of july date like me.


----------



## Cloud

Stacked said:
			
		

> Looks like we will be on the same course there CDBoych!
> 
> Where are you heading from? I'm in Kingston, ON



I'm ktown too. I have an interview and med may 12


----------



## Gid86

hey everyone, i just recieved word that i am also attending the july 4th BMQ flying out on july 2nd.


----------



## wson

Congrats Gid86, guess I'll see you there. Where you flying out from?


----------



## CDBoych

Oh, good, I'm glad to see there are some people I can connect with beforehand.

As it's been a little while, a few catch-up replies:

Booty22:  Yes, I got notified by email, but simply because I'm already employed by the CF and generally deal by email.  Being a subsidized education student, I've been sworn in for almost a year now.

ayo23:  You're absolutely right, arriving on the 9th but starting on the 11th.

Stacked (et al.), I am coming from an entirely different KTown:  Kelowna, BC.  (Fabulous that they have the same local moniker.)  This will be the furthest I have ever traveled from home and I'm somewhat nervous.

I'm pleased to see others heading out around the same time!


----------



## Cloud

Stacked: I applied for crewmen, combat engr and Line tech. 

NikiVL: I live in Belleville too, but i go to the kingston RC. I was born in kingston but moved.


----------



## R29

Hi everyone, happy to say that I will be joining you for the July 4th BMQ.


----------



## wson

Sick dude , see you there. Whats your trade.


----------



## wson

LMAO That would be intense if they had some sort of battle between 2 BMQ courses with paintballs and paint grenades.


----------



## NikiVL

Cloud: That's awesome your in Belleville too!  Good luck on your Medical and Interview on May 12th!!


    I had my 5 minute phone interview to update my interview on file this morning and then I got my job offer for Naval Communicator and my BMQ date of August 1st, 2011, Swearing in is July 12th. So no July bmq for me.


----------



## rutheh

R29 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, happy to say that I will be joining you for the July 4th BMQ.



Congratulations!

Hopefully I'll be joining you. What trade did you pick?


----------



## ayo23

*crossing fingers to be there with you guys*
 ;D


----------



## Cloud

Belleville's not anyones favorite place  ;D


----------



## R29

WSON: I had applied as a Signal Operator but was told that will be switching to ACISS. 

STACKED: I guess the only thing to do is wait and find out! Chances are we will run into one another at some point.


----------



## wson

Yea same thing ACISS too, Will be interesting to see how it works, and all the diffrent paths all of us ACISS guys will be taking.


----------



## BlueOne

I'm in for the July 11th as a Land Communications and Information Systems Technician!

Cant wait to see you there guys


----------



## BlueOne

Stacked said:
			
		

> Congratulations NikiVL, will be seeing you at the mega I am sure!
> 
> So I finally threw up a Facebook group..  search "Basic Military Qualification - St.Jean, July 2011."
> 
> Feel free to join. It'll be cool to get to know some of you guys before we leave.



I can't find your group, could you please post the link?


----------



## R29

wson said:
			
		

> Yea same thing ACISS too, Will be interesting to see how it works, and all the diffrent paths all of us ACISS guys will be taking.



Awesome! good to hear there is another ACISS on the course. It will be pretty interesting, especially since this is the first year they are combining the three trades.


----------



## R29

I've been training for a little while now. I do my workouts every other day for now, going to switch to every day workouts about a month before. Currently I use one day out of the hundred pushups book to start my workout, gives me 100 pushups nice and quick, then do core strength for about 20 minutes, then 3 sets of pullups (as many as I can each set), then go for a run, I've slowly built up to 5km so far.  Throughout the day I try and do a max rep set of pushups every hour if I have time (I just started doing this so I tend to forget! It's been more like every 2 hours).

That's what I've been doing to get ready, just have to make sure you stay ontop of it and don't get lazy, that's the hardest part!!!

Keep at it and enjoy the burn!


----------



## Deleted member 41807

Good day,

I was notified by my CFRC today that I will be attending the July 4th 2011 BMQ!!!! 

regards 
sleath


----------



## ayo23

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I was notified by my CFRC today that I will be attending the July 4th 2011 BMQ!!!!
> 
> regards
> sleath



Congrats, Sleath!

I think i have an offer pending an updated medical for the July 11th BMQ.


----------



## wson

Good for you Stealth, congrats. See you there!


----------



## Gid86

Im going in for AC-OP (airforce) , flying out of toronto july 2nd.


----------



## Deleted member 41807

ayo23 said:
			
		

> I think i have an offer pending an updated medical for the July 11th BMQ.



Good day,

Awesome news, hopefully you get the call after your medical update, see you all there! 

regards
sleath


----------



## NavyHopeful

Well guys, I guess you can add one more to the July 11th BMQ...

I called my recruiter today for an update and he told me that my offer and BMQ dates are set in the computer system, but it's not "official" until they call me either this week or next week.  He didn't seem to think it'd take to long because it's already in the system, though.

Just waiting for the "technicality" phone call, and I'll be joining you guys at St. Jean!!!

Now to double my workouts...  Going to have to switch from P90X classic to P90X Doubles...  BRING IT ON!!!

Cheers!!

Rev


----------



## NavyHopeful

They've told me I got my primary request... Weapons Engineering Technician.  Was supposed to be NE Tech(S), butthey amalgamated all of the NE Tech trades with the NW Tech... so I'll take it anyways.  It's pretty much what I wanted.

Now I figure I have 2 months to lose about 25-40 lbs.  I'm gonna have guys and gals 10 years younger than me, and I don't want to be the slow one that holds the platoon back...

Bring the rain!!!

Rev


----------



## NavyHopeful

Not exactly sure just yet...

I might drive myself out (I live just outside of Ottawa) or I may await my orders at the Swearing in Ceremony.  I may opt in for the flight out on the Friday night/Saturday morning in order to catch the shuttle bus to the Mega...

Guess we'll see when the time comes.

I'll keep posted once I receive my "formal" offer, but for now, I'm psyched and training my fat little butt off!!!  I gotta keep up to you youngin's!!!

Cheers!

Rev


----------



## TheUnitedEmpire

@ r29, wson and Gid86....

Starting BMQ July 4th, ACISS.  See you there, we can suffer together.


----------



## wson

TheUnitedEmpire said:
			
		

> @ r29, wson and Gid86....
> 
> Starting BMQ July 4th, ACISS.  See you there, we can suffer together.



NICE. See you there homie.


----------



## NavyHopeful

Good point, Stacked, but my wife is expecting our first son on July 14th, so I think I'm going to leave her the car.  She doesn't have her licence, but anyone driving her to doctor's appointments and stuff can use my car.  I'll probably just take the train or the bus.

Hell, I might just take two weeks before BMQ starts and run there...  At least I'd be in good shape for all the PT we're gonna do!!! (just kidding, of course... that would be stupid and insane)

As long AS I get there, I don't care HOW I get there...

Just can't wait!!!

Rev


----------



## CDBoych

I'm a little concerned about the arriving thing, because their system doesn't seem to make a ton of sense...  The flight I'm on will be arriving too late to take the mid-afternoon shuttle, so I will wait four hours for the 2000 shuttle, but the instructions specifically say to report to the base NLT 2000?  Oh well.  If there is a 2000 shuttle, they must expect people to arrive later.

Awesome to see you will be coming too, NavyHopeful!  I'm excited to see another NWT (or NET, whatever they want to call it now...) on the BMQ course!  It will definitely be nice to be among some people with similar aspirations and whatnot.  As posted above, we have a FB page so kindly set up by Stacked for all to come and do the "getting to know you" thing beforehand.


----------



## NavyHopeful

And if you guys get there and there is no shuttle, call a cab.  That's why they recommend bringing about $150 - $200 with you.  Keep your cab receipt and they WILL reimburse you.  It says so in the handbook.


----------



## Gid86

@navyhopefull

congrats on the new child comming, guess i wont be the only one having a child during BMQ.  my wifes due july 18th


----------



## S_Wollen88

Congrats on all wo got selected.

I will be attending basic in St.Jean on July 4th (reporting July 2nd) Looking forward to meeting you all.
Anyone have any tips on quitting smoking  Tried everything, as as well as I can run, I know if can quit before Basic, fitness will be a breeze.
Anyone else get accepted for a Crewman Position?

Steve Wollen


----------



## miraclarke

Nice to see this thread. I'll probably be the oldest recruit starting July 4th. Absolutely pumped and ready to go. Cape Bretoner...Naval Communicator trade. Looking forward to working my ass off with you boys and girls!


----------



## Silverfire

S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> Congrats on all wo got selected.
> 
> I will be attending basic in St.Jean on July 4th (reporting July 2nd) Looking forward to meeting you all.
> *Anyone have any tips on quitting smoking * Tried everything, as as well as I can run, I know if can quit before Basic, fitness will be a breeze.
> Anyone else get accepted for a Crewman Position?
> 
> Steve Wollen



If you're anything like my platoon, you'll start smoking again on course.  No one quit smoking, but those who quit prior too started again, and those who didn't smoke before, started.


----------



## NavyHopeful

Well guys, it's official!!!

Got my call today!!!

I swear in for Weapons Engineering Technician on June 3rd in Ottawa.  The official swearing me in is none other than the CHIEF OF THE DEFENSE STAFF HIMSELF!!!  I am SO super stoked about this!!!  According to my recruiter, he hardly ever attends swearing in ceremonies, and that the fact that he is participating in one is very rare.

I look forward to seeing everyone there.  And I would like to know the age of the oldest recruit in our platoon...

Cheers all.

Chris "Rev" Richards
AKA:  NavyHopeful
Age: 29
Hometown:  L'Ile-Du-Grand-Calumet, Quebec
(and no I'm not fluently bilingual, I grew up near Toronto)


----------



## Silverfire

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hahaha, I am surprised there is time to smoke!



You do more waiting around than you expect.  

Marching NCO: "Platoon.  Meet in the blue break area after lunch.  How does 1230 sound? Good"
Course Senior: "Alright guys.  Meet in the blue break area for 1215"

1215 rolls around.

Course Senior: "Is everyone here?" 
Platoon: "Yes Course Senior"

1245 passes and you're still sitting in the Blue Break Area.

Marching NCO: "Sit tight.  Folks.  Smoke em if you got em."

5 smokes and 30 minutes later...

Marching NCO: "Alright class is about to start.  Get in the room and count it off."


----------



## GreenIsGood

S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any tips on quitting smoking  Tried everything, as as well as I can run, I know if can quit before Basic, fitness will be a breeze.



I've heard great things about Allen Carr's book 'Easy Way To Stop Smoking'. Check out his site http://www.allencarr.com.

Congrats and best of luck !


----------



## GreenIsGood

Silverfire said:
			
		

> If you're anything like my platoon, you'll start smoking again on course.  No one quit smoking, but those who quit prior too started again, and those who didn't smoke before, started.



That was my impression after reading The Maple Leaf a few months ago. That issue listed some stats on smoking in the CF. If I remember correctly, it stated that 23% of all smokers in the CF, started smoking after joining the CF. That would explain the big push to quit smoking in the subsequent issues.

Admittedly, it is an issue for me, a staunch non-smoker, and influencing my decision to join the CF and which trade I sign up for, should I decide to join.


----------



## aesop081

GreenIsGood said:
			
		

> Admittedly, it is an issue for me, a staunch non-smoker, and influencing my decision to join the CF and which trade I sign up for, should I decide to join.



People make a concious, personal decision to smoke. This has nothing to do with being in the CF or what trade you are in. The CF will not cause you to start smoking, only you can do that.


----------



## GreenIsGood

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> People make a concious, personal decision to smoke. This has nothing to do with being in the CF or what trade you are in. The CF will not cause you to start smoking, only you can do that.



I realize that. 

The issue for me is about working and training in a smoking environment, which I'm not used to doing. Of course, that will certainly happen if I get deployed to an area of the world that isn't as ant-smoking as Canada is. Because of that, I now have to ask myself if it's important enough of an issue to warrant choosing a trade where I'm most likely to work in a non-smoking environment, as I'm used to doing.

And yes, I do realize that during a combat operation, second-hand smoke isn't the biggest threat against me.   ;D


----------



## BlueOne

Cant wait


----------



## Silverfire

GreenIsGood said:
			
		

> I realize that.
> 
> The issue for me is about working and training in a smoking environment, which I'm not used to doing. Of course, that will certainly happen if I get deployed to an area of the world that isn't as ant-smoking as Canada is. Because of that, I now have to ask myself if it's important enough of an issue to warrant choosing a trade where I'm most likely to work in a non-smoking environment, as I'm used to doing.
> 
> And yes, I do realize that during a combat operation, second-hand smoke isn't the biggest threat against me.   ;D



If it makes you feel any better, the entire time I was at CFLRS, the only time I was exposed to second hand smoke was when I consciously chose to be there.  You can stay on your floor all night or you can go down to the BBQ Pit.  No one is forcing you.  I'm a non smoker as well, I didn't find other members smoking to be a distraction whatsoever.


----------



## jwtg

GreenIsGood said:
			
		

> The issue for me is about working and training in a smoking environment, which I'm not used to doing. Of course, that will certainly happen if I get deployed to an area of the world that isn't as ant-smoking as Canada is. Because of that, I now have to ask myself if it's important enough of an issue to warrant choosing a trade where I'm most likely to work in a non-smoking environment, as I'm used to doing.



Other people smoking is hardly an important enough issue to weigh against your decision to join the CF, or any specific trade.

People do what they will- you just need to learn & exercise self-control.

Besides, this is Canada- smokers usually go to the designated smoking area, and you can sit there and tempt yourself or not.


Really, this is a nonissue.  I mean, I could understand if you were a chainsmoker for years and are worried about being surrounded by your addiction, but even in that case I think it just requires more strength of will, which is something that will benefit you in the long run anyways.


----------



## NavyHopeful

The Allen Carr book does actually work.  I used it about eight years ago and it helped me see why I was smoking and that I had the power to stop.  Check out the book if you can, borrow it from a friend, or go to your local bookstore and buy a copy.  It will pay for itself after the 5th chapter.

Another motivation to quit smoking:

I used to smoke when I was in high school and during my football seasons (used to play for school and in a summer league).  When I quit smoking, I doubled the amount of exercises my body let me do.  While I was smoking, I could handle about 25 pushups and 15 sit ups, MAX. About a month after quitting smoking, my energy came back, my appetite came back, and my metabolism skyrocketed.  Unfortunatly, at the time, I was unemployed and just finished college for an office-type job, so I never really had the chance to hit the gym the way I used to.  Only in the last few months have I ramped it up.  I started P90X in January and lost about 25 lbs.  I can now do about 30 pushups and 25 situps (bearing in mind I've been dormant for about the last 8 years or so).  I play dodgeball once a week with friends for about an hour and a half, and most of them can't keep up with me.  My strength is coming back with a force.  My speed is working it's way back.  I am aiming to not be the slowest guy in the platoon.  And my goals that I have set myself are so high, that even if I fail (in my mind) I'll still pass the CF Expres test.

My point is this:  In my case, smoking was really just a mental thing.  You'd be surprised how strong the human mind really is.  If you really, really want to quit smoking... give yourself a reason to quit, and stick to it.  The ultimate reason that I quit smoking eight years ago, and why I'm trying to lose as much weight as I can (whether it's before or during BMQ, I don't care) is so that when my wife and I have kids (first one is due in July!!!) I can not only be able to pick them up, but I can run around and play with them without needing an oxygen tank.  I don't want my son to be ashamed of his dad.  And whether or not I pass or fail BMQ, as long as I give 110% on everything (weight loss, resisting cigarettes, etc.) I'll always be a success.

Good luck with quitting smoking, and do not let it be the thing that prevents you from applying to the forces.  If I had used me over-weightedness as an excuse that they wouldn't consider me, I never would have applied.  Now, I swear in in June, off to BMQ in July, I've lost 25 pounds, and there's still alot left in me to give.  Just take it one day at a time, and tell yourself that there IS a better way, and that you CAN do it.  Stick with it, it'll work out.

Good luck.

Rev


----------



## BlueOne

NavyHopeful this post was really helpful and I share your point of view. Have a good nigh!


----------



## NewNavyRecruit

Hello Everyone,

This is my first time posting.  I'm attending BMQ on July 4th, swearing in at Halifax on June 7th.  I'm going as a Sonar Op.  I originally applied in August 26, 2009, and because of a mild health problem I needed to get resolved I have been trying to get in ever since.
I'm a 28 year old male, and I am looking forward to meeting and struggling with everyone at BMQ.


----------



## aesop081

GreenIsGood said:
			
		

> The issue for me is about working and training in a smoking environment, which I'm not used to doing.



Who said the CF were a "smoking environment" ?

Canadian laws WRT smoking are the same for CF members.




> Because of that, I now have to ask myself if it's important enough of an issue to warrant choosing a trade where I'm most likely to work in a non-smoking environment, as I'm used to doing.



I know that what i say will fall on deaf ears and you will likely just ignore me but you cannot imagine the impossible decisions that await you if this is a big issue for you.


----------



## Russell5

Stacked said:
			
		

> Just saw your post on Facebook actually.
> 
> I'll follow suit here with you...
> 
> Myles Dyble, (Pronounced "Die-Bull")
> Age: 18
> From: Victoria, British Columbia.  (Living in Kingston, ON)
> Sonar Operator
> 
> 
> I'm sure you won't be the oldest guy in the platoon, so don't worry about that.
> 
> But I may be the youngest! .


Richard Russell, 
Age 18
From: Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, living in Petawawa until basic starts.
Air weapons system tech

Figured ill be the youngest too. gunna be a good time, rough time but a good 1


----------



## miraclarke

Russell5 said:
			
		

> Richard Russell,
> Age 18
> From: Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, living in Petawawa until basic starts.
> Air weapons system tech
> 
> Figured ill be the youngest too. gunna be a good time, rough time but a good 1



Hi there Richard! My fellow Caper. Always good to hear from another islander. So you're from Donkin? You might remember Rev. Kevin Little, used to be at St. Luke's United years ago? He used to host a telethon I produced for the Glace Bay Food Bank on Seaside Cable around Christmas each year. Heck, considering your age, you may have even been one of the kids we had on our show once upon a time. Anyway, I am from Florence, (between Sydney Mines and Bras D'or), living in Marion Bridge for the past 14 years. I have a sister posted to Petawawa. She's in Afghanistan right now on her 2ND tour. Too bad our BMQ is weeks apart. Good luck with your trade Buddy!!


----------



## miraclarke

Just to follow suit on this thread as well:

BMQ July 4th
Lawrence Clarke, Cape Breton NS
44 yrs young
Married 20yrs
2-daughters, 12 and 13
Background: Commercial TV Industry
Trade: Nav Comm


----------



## Eustache

First post

Lyndon Eustache 
Toronto, Ontario
Age 21
Start: july4
Marine enn mech
Common law 
1 daughter


----------



## robbiewho?

Robbie Nauffts
Age: 26
From: Eastern Passage, NS
Start: July 4th 2011
Trade: Naval Communicator 
Background: Pre School Teacher


----------



## NewNavyRecruit

Matt Hannam
Age: 28
From: South Shore, NS
Start: July 4th 2011
Trade: Sonar Op
Background: Purchasing


----------



## NavyHopeful

Holy snappers!!!  There are so many Navy recruits going to St. Jean this July!!!

I know there are quite a few ping bosns going (Sonar Op), a few NavComms (NAval Communicators) and there are a few Sig Ops for the army, but, just out of sheer curiosity, how many registered with this site are going in as WETechs? (Weapons Enginneering Tech)

WETech right here!!!  I swear in on Friday!!!  I am so stoked right now, I can't even sleep through the entire night...  it is so ridiculous right now...

Looking forward to meeting up with all of you guys and gals in St. Jean in July!!!

Cheers,

Rev


----------



## NavyHopeful

If what I've been told is correct, They will be swearing us in en masse, due to the amount of recruits being sworn in in Ottawa on Friday.  The local recruiting centre was not big enough.  I still have yet to be given a location for the ceremony, however, I do suspect that I will be informed of the location on Wednesday when I head to CFRC Pembroke to finish signing all of my paperwork and tie up the remaininng loose threads in my application.

Exciting times!!!  But don't worry, Stacked, I'll post a full play-by-play itinerary for whoever is interested.  But I will only tell you what I'm allowed to...

Cheers and good night, bud.

Rev


----------



## AlimeyCanuck

Starting my BMQ July 4th aswell! Good luck to everyone and I shall see you there! I will be easy to find. Probably the only one there with a Brit accent   hahaha


----------



## BlueOne

28 days until swear in and 38 days until bmq for me  cannot wait anymore !!!!!


----------



## SdtGrondin

;D Me Too im starting the 11 july!


----------



## SdtGrondin

:camo: I CANT WAIT!


----------



## raylewis

Leaving July 9th For Basic starting July 12th, AVN tech  see you all there. BTW Leaving From Pembroke.


----------



## SdtGrondin

:camo: Why are you all saying that you're leaving 9th July (I'll swear 30th June and i'll probably get more instruction but , they told me '' 30th 8:00AM at recruting center and 11th July you have to be at St-jean'').... 

I can get to St-jean in 2 hours (im living in Sherbrooke, Quebec) 

Where are you from guys?


----------



## SdtGrondin

okay thank you (i didnt read all the previous threats)  :facepalm:


----------



## SdtGrondin

I Hope I'll see you there!


----------



## SdtGrondin

French, But i hope we can see us one day  :camo:


----------



## SdtGrondin

I'm Basically french but, im not bad speaking and writing in english  

Im not good enough to take the course in english


----------



## SdtGrondin

(sorry for my mistakes) no one speaking in the french forums


----------



## NavyHopeful

SdtGrondin said:
			
		

> :camo: Why are you all saying that you're leaving 9th July (I'll swear 30th June and i'll probably get more instruction but , they told me '' 30th 8:00AM at recruting center and 11th July you have to be at St-jean'')....
> 
> I can get to St-jean in 2 hours (im living in Sherbrooke, Quebec)
> 
> Where are you from guys?



If you read through the CFLRS handbook it will tell you that you have to report to St. Jean no later than 8 pm on the Saturday before the course starts.  Basically, if your course starts on the Monday, July 11th, you have to report no later than 8 pm on Saturday, July 9th.

Here is the link for the handbook:  http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

Happy reading...

Rev


----------



## SdtGrondin

Thank You NavyHopeful. i just got the LeaderShip and recruit school Information Booklet (today) I'm reading it right now


----------



## raylewis

yup July 11th it is, my type OO


----------



## BlueOne

Hi SdtGrondin,

I'm from Montreal and my primary tongue is French but I've been on a 6 months contract at the Eastern Ontario Health Unit within communications so I got time to take my English higher back there and made many friends that only speaks English. So I decided to make the course all in English because I will need to work in both languages anyways, I'm on that new trade called "Land communication specialist" there were only 10 positions Canada-wide... Since communications school is based in Kingston (Ontario), that will end up being a wise decision from mine to get better at communicating in English with my platoon-mates anyways, hope you do great and have a good time in St-Jean!

Cheers  :camo:


----------



## SdtGrondin

Thats Great !  :camo: 

Thanks A Lot


----------



## SdtGrondin

i'll leave Sherbrooke at 9-10 o`clock and i'll be at St-Jean for noon  ;D

Im not taking the bus/train but we'll probably see each other directly there

BTW my Real name is Maxime Grondin (In case we see each other)


----------



## BlueOne

Stacked said:
			
		

> It's starting to get closer ladies and gents.   Does anyone else have their travel times yet?  I'm leaving Kingston at 9:21am, and I will arrive in Quebec just before noon. NavyHopeful and I are going to meet at the station there and then take the shuttle together to the Airport.   If anybody else is going to be at the bus/train station at those times, let us know and we can all grab the shuttle together.
> 
> And don't forget to complete your security clearances and have your autobiography done!



About the security clearance, I'm not sure what needs to be done. Is there a form that we need to fill???

Thanx for advice!


----------



## George Wallace

BlueOne said:
			
		

> About the security clearance, I'm not sure what needs to be done. Is there a form that we need to fill???
> 
> Thanx for advice!



See your CFRC.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty

Don't get too stressed about the security form...your clearance can take years to complete. Just make sure that you have all of the information with you when you go to BMQ. You will be turning it into the staff there. And be prepared for some VERY hot weather if it is anything like last year. I did my BMQ in July, and it was like an oven when i got off the plane. I guess it depends on where you are coming from.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty

Stacked said:
			
		

> Mine came in my joining instructions package.



They will also give you the forms at BMQ. If anyone would like a copy of the forms, send me a message and I will e-mail them to you.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty

Well, there you go then. I just happened to have a copy stored on my hard drive. Good luck to all of you, and whatever you do, do not submit a VR. You WILL regret it!


----------



## BlueOne

oh that form, mine has been filled and sent to my CFRC a while ago, thanx for the info though!


----------



## reider88

I will be at the JULY 11th course. Leaving JULY 9th from KINGSTON, ON - COMMUNICATOR RESEARCH


----------



## robbiewho?

I think the reality of the situation is starting to set in for me as I sit here with two weeks left till BMQ. 

I'm more excited for BMQ then I ever was for Christmas as a kid. That can't be healthy, right? lol


----------



## NavyHopeful

I know what you mean...  It's the mixture of excitement, fear, anxiety, awe, and everything else.  At least it is for me.  I've been more physically active in the last two to six months than I ever had been since college (2003).  It's definetly showing too, as I have lost about 27 to 30 pounds since January, and I'm looking to lose a bunch more once I get to CFLRS.

Doing my part to meet thew requirements, and be a functioning member of my platoon.  Look forward to meeting everyone on R0406E on July 9th!

Good luck to the rest!

Rev


----------



## Gid86

Who here is going for bmq start date July 2nd R0404E?


----------



## robbiewho?

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> I know what you mean...  It's the mixture of excitement, fear, anxiety, awe, and everything else.  At least it is for me.  I've been more physically active in the last two to six months than I ever had been since college (2003).  It's definetly showing too, as I have lost about 27 to 30 pounds since January, and I'm looking to lose a bunch more once I get to CFLRS.



When I did my medical last July they were a bit concerned that I was 278. Mind you I am also 6'4 and it was the off season from hockey so I wasn't my best shape. I re-did my medical the day I swore in this July and was down to 240. The medic asked me what my secret was .


----------



## NavyHopeful

Um... nervous???

 :nod: :nod:

Definitely...  that's why I've been hitting the gym every day and  ushup: and  T: until I look like this:   :stars:

Sorry about the overload of emoticons, but I just had to add the PT and Pushup guys...  they are so inspirational...

Rev


----------



## robbiewho?

Stacked said:
			
		

> Enjoy this weekend ladies and gents..  For those of you starting July 4th, this is your last one.
> So who's nervous?  ;D



I am enjoying my last weekend, but my liver isn't lol. 

I have some slight nerves, but the excitement is over taking it. We'll see how that feels when we meet as a platoon with the staff and things begin to roll.


----------



## wson

Im excited, not really nervous, just want to make sure I don't forget anything.   I was more nervous for the swearing in ceremony, wanted to make sure I was dressed nice ;D


----------



## SdtGrondin

My Swearing ceremony is in 6 days, anything i should know?... my recrutment center didnt inform me about it, they said be there at 8AM.
Am i okay if im dress with my ''everyday'' cloths or...?
I'm a bit nervous about it...  ;D
But You Know, It's more excitement and stuff than stress and fear.
i can't wait to be a real soldier  
This summer will be awesome!
For my part ''The Summer Of My Life''
Good Luck Guys!


----------



## aesop081

SdtGrondin said:
			
		

> my recrutment center didnt inform me about it,



Sure they did. They informed you of the date, time and place of the ceremony.


----------



## SdtGrondin

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Sure they did. They informed you of the date, time and place of the ceremony.



Yeah...


----------



## SdtGrondin

Stacked said:
			
		

> Wear dress pants, a dress shirt and a tie.



Damn, for real...  :-\

i dont even have tie...  :facepalm:


----------



## Sunlitbeauty

Or, you can ask to borrow one. Try going to a thrift store, perhaps?


----------



## wson

I was in dress shirt and a tie, but buddy who swore in with me was in a casual dress shirt. I don't think it matters much, it's your day, wear whatever you want dude.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty

wson said:
			
		

> I was in dress shirt and a tie, but buddy who swore in with me was in a casual dress shirt. I don't think it matters much, it's your day, wear whatever you want dude.



That is the WRONG attitude to take. Be professional. You are part of an organization that bases itself on professionalism at all times. Besides, they OWN your ass now. Nothing belongs to you anymore. As my Sargeant said on the first day of BMQ, you have the right to get paid. That is it. You have no other rights anymore...lol...


----------



## kawa11

SdtGrondin said:
			
		

> Damn, for real...  :-\
> 
> i dont even have tie...  :facepalm:


I'm in the same boat.
Only dress shirts I own are more "casual" - you'd see me in them at the pub before a job interview.
Only ties I own are for "funeral suits"

I'll be wearing freshly pressed dress pants and an ironed polo.
Don't think you need to be dressed like you're getting married but respectable in always in fashion..


----------



## aesop081

Private Davidson said:
			
		

> Besides, they OWN your *** now.



The military does not own me. Procedures exist for me to leave the service any time i wish.



> Nothing belongs to you anymore.



Well, i have no idea who pays for everything i have then.......like the internet connection i'm using now.



> As my Sargeant said on the first day of BMQ, you have the right to get paid. That is it. You have no other rights anymore...lol...



That Sgt is an idiot.


----------



## aesop081

Stacked said:
			
		

> What about the right to breathe?  ???



answer :



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That Sgt is an idiot.


----------



## kawa11

_"Taking it off here, Boss."_ Yeah, take it off, Dragline.
_"Wiping it off here, Boss?"_ All right, Koko, wipe it off.
_"Drinking it up here, Boss."_ All right, drink it up, Gambler. 

_"Taking a breathe here, Boss?"_


----------



## kmcneil

Congrats to everyone who will be on their way here to the CFLRS!

I'm currently in week 11 here at the mega getting ready to head to farnham. So I'll be part of the platoon you see running around in fancy dress on the 14th.

I'm more than willing to entertain questions anyone might have.


----------



## sky777

kawa11 said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat.
> Only dress shirts I own are more "casual" - you'd see me in them at the pub before a job interview.
> Only ties I own are for "funeral suits"
> 
> I'll be wearing freshly pressed dress pants and an ironed polo.
> Don't think you need to be dressed like you're getting married but respectable in always in fashion..


Fashion is not issue for official ceremony.For official ceremony accepted only dress pants, shirt , tie or suit.It's all.
Nobody says about "married" or "funeral " suit.
We are talking about official suit.What is it? Look at people who work in the offices.It is not expensive here in Canada.
Tie from 10$
Dress shirt from 15-20$
Suit from 100$
You must have official suit for any official things in your life.
Shoes from 40$


----------



## NavyHopeful

IMHO just dress with pride.  My opinion is that the most casual you should look at this ceremont is what would be acceptable at a golf course.  No less.  If you can wear a shirt and tie, or even just a dress shirt would be acceptable as well.  If you are a woman, try to th8ink business casual.  If all you have are jeans, make sure they are not dirty or ripped.

The idea is to NOT look like a homeless urchin at your swearing in ceremony.  This is a career opportunity to be proud of, so show your new employers that you are proud to be offered the chance to wear theit uniform.

Just my  :2c: of course, and subject to debate.

Good luck to those still in the app process, and to those on 0406E, we'll see ya in a couple of weeks!!!

Rev


----------



## SdtGrondin

;D Swearing-in day TODAY!... 

It Should be Awesome!


----------



## SdtGrondin

Yep That Was Nice! Im Officially Recrute Grondin!


----------



## Dou You

I'll probably be seeing all of you guys around the MEGA soon. Good luck and cheers!


----------



## Lonewolf121

Does anyone know of the dates for B.M.Q. (common) and land for Camp Aldershot or Gagetown for the month of August ?.


----------



## SdtGrondin

2 Days, 16 Hours, 9 Minutes, 54 Seconds Left Before BMQ!! Everyone's Ready!?

Nervous?


----------



## raylewis

Saturday is getting so close, Reality is setting in. I'm getting cold sweat I tell ya !  :crybaby:


----------



## SdtGrondin

dont be too nervous, it will be fine (i hope so...   )


----------



## ayo23

Good luck, Stacked!


----------



## NavyHopeful

Stacked said:
			
		

> Checking into the Holiday Inn for the night.. Movers came and took my bed lol.  I'll be enjoying the Hot Tub and pool the night before Basic!  See you all tomorrow!



Lucky sumbitch...  I get the floor or the bench at the MTL train station, waiting for your skinny butt...

well, at least mine's free...

Rev


----------



## SoldierInAYear

good luck guys


----------



## pH boy

That's right, good luck, guys!!!!!!


----------



## BlueOne

Hey, we are on an Electronic Trial, so they test our platoon to see if it's good to let us have the electronics. So far it looks good. I had an injury on my right knee and am now on AWT... that sucks, but life goes on.

See ya!


----------



## Romanmaz

BlueOne said:
			
		

> Hey, we are on an Electronic Trial, so they test our platoon to see if it's good to let us have the electronics. So far it looks good. I had an injury on my right knee and am now on AWT... that sucks, but life goes on.
> 
> See ya!





> Hi guys.  I'm on an iPhone so sorry do the terrible writing.  I'm still alive.  BMQ is going well. Week 3 starting Friday.  The mega is an interesting place.  But like it here, sometimes.  Heh. Every Friday they have a movie night at he chapel.  Go to it!!  It's great And is a good stress relief. Take care.  And Nadeau I'll miss seein you around man.  Get better.
> 
> Rev I'll get you your book back ASAP! Lol



If one of you guys gets a chance, could you explain how this electronic trial works? Are there set times when you're allowed to use them? What types of devices? I Just find it kind off odd, always figured all electronics were locked up for the duration of BMQ.


----------



## Dou You

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> If one of you guys gets a chance, could you explain how this electronic trial works? Are there set times when you're allowed to use them? What types of devices? I Just find it kind off odd, always figured all electronics were locked up for the duration of BMQ.



Some instructors let you keep your phones after 1800. The first few weeks could be called a trial. If someone screws up though for example like bringing their phone to class, leaving it on during inspection, or just doing whatever on it all night and not doing what needs to be done then they may take all of the platoon's phones away. So if you get this "trial" make sure no one screws it up, because being completely cut off from the outside world kind of sucks.


----------



## Dou You

On week 13, still 2 and a half more to go lol honestly it has flew by...it's fun training and all you do is take it one day at a time. Once your standards are at a high level all you have to do is maintain it an then you are golden. That's when it starts to fly by.

Oh and if you see an OCdt Young with a cornflake on a blue beret then it's probably me ( I don't think there's any other Young's like that lol). Just say hey and let me know who you are if you see me, it'd be neat to meet some people from on here. What week are you wearing on your slip-on right now Stacked? And what's your name? I'll keep an eye out for you too.


----------



## wson

Indocks over booyah getting juiced


----------



## NavyHopeful

To anyone rocking at the Mega right now, I'm Richards, on WFT 1, so I have a big "W" on my front, and the awesome orange brassard on my arm.  Still happy to be here, no matter where I am...


----------



## BadgerTrapper

Hey, Stacked. How are you making out man? Still feeling like shit? Cat was keeping me up to date, but I haven't talked to her in awhile.


----------



## Dou You

Well I'm in the field this week and then it's grad week next week so it may be a little late to spot each other around the Mega Stacked but I'll keep and eye out. Take care buddy. Enjoy the training, you do some pretty fun stuff.


----------



## Romanmaz

I figured I'd post this here since there's no point of starting a new topic. Would wife-beaters/tank tops be considered as part of the "cotton underwear (same color) 6 pairs" part of the civilian clothing list. Are they allowed to be worn either by themselves or under clothing (during the winter months) ? Any guys on your course wearing them? I tried searching but as you can imagine typing wife-beaters into a search engine gives you alote of mixed results...


----------



## mariomike

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I figured I'd post this here since there's no point of starting a new topic. Would wife-beaters/tank tops be considered as part of the "cotton underwear (same color) 6 pairs" part of the civilian clothing list. Are they allowed to be worn either by themselves or under clothing (during the winter months) ? Any guys on your course wearing them? I tried searching but as you can imagine typing wife-beaters into a search engine gives you alote of mixed results...



I didn't see anything on the CFLRS joining instructions, but BMQ Borden says on page 7, "sleeveless tshirt or tank tops will not be tolerated.":
http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/cms_images/navres_images/units/bmqjoininginstrapr08.pdf


----------



## Romanmaz

Okay, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Dou You

Congrats!


----------

